# Blue Dolphin Moorii (tank mates)



## Snake42490 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have some blue dolphins right now in my 220.. i was wondering what some good tank mates would be. I know haps and what not but i just dont know any to even look for!

Some fish i really wanted to include if its possible tell me if not.. Were some predator haps. Tell me some species you think might work well and what not.

Champsochromis caeruleus (really like these)
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Sciaenochromis fryeri
Aristochromis christyi
Lepidiolamprologus Elongatus Or Kendalli (really want to include these)

Bascially I am wanting to add some fish to the tank that will be over all active and fun. So please bring anything up.


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

Good tank mates with mooris are electric yellows, red zebras,any kind of acei, and Frontosa. I am upsizing my tank to a 150 and I will be having my exsisting dolphins 1/m 4/f, 2 zebras 1/m 1/f, 6 yellows 2m/4f, amd 4 frontosa 1m/3f. I have had my mooris with all these for about a year and a half minus the fronts and my tank has been perfect harmony. There are many other possibilities but this is what I have been doing well with. Try and keep your most beutiful and dominant male only or you will definitly run into agression problems with more than 1 male. I would also get a few more from another breeder, possibly 2-3 females and that way you will have a different line especially if you plan to breed them. Provide a cave for your dominant male, and a fair amount of rock work for the newbies you plan on adding. As far as haps I dont know enough about them, but I have heard they do work well. Good Luck you will love your dolphins when they are full adults.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

Couldn't agree more...


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Sciaenochromis fryeri might work in a 220 but when I had my dolphins in a 90 with Sciaenochromis fryeri the male fryeri was too aggressive.


----------



## Snake42490 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think i have changed my route a little bit.

Now im thinking.

German Red Peacocks
Red Empresses
Strawberry Peacocks

Could a kendalli go with those guys?

I dont know if im giong to do fronts anymore. My shipment came in and they didnt all make it so i think i might do another fish


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

The Lampidiolamprologus Kendalli could be eaten eventually by the Champ and the Aristo so go with the Elongatus.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

What about Placidochromis electra,Protomelas Insigntus,Copadachromis Midnight mloto,taiwan reefs,Z-rocks(O.Lithobates)and you say some red empress. Well thats my combination with my tank I just ordered all that in,so I hope I have a good combination myself? But I do think the protomelas Insigntus would be a good addtion color wise,they do get up to 9 inches but your tank can handle that.


----------



## Snake42490 (Mar 17, 2007)

Well i have been working on my stock list for 2 hours in a row now i think i have something close to spitting out.. well see though


----------

